# Michigan Outdoors theme song lyrics....????



## oldrank

From the rugged shores and woodlands to the northern mysteries
The copper mines and iron ore the great lakes history
To the farmlands of the southern counties well look around my friends 
Its all that waits the sportsman in the state of Michigan
And sometimes when the moon brings out the diamonds in the snow 
And the stillness of the forest lies encased in arctic cold
The wind might whisper through the trees listen if you can 
It tells you of the beauty in the state of Michigan.........
Its Thursday night and time for Michigan Outdoors.....
lol......

anyone know if the words are correct going off my memory........id like to find that song too......


----------



## kbkrause

Here you go http://www.mucc.org/mood/theme.php you can download the theme song and the Michigan Man song they play at the end...


----------



## Corona

Oh that Kelly Gotch is a keeper!


----------



## lookin for the gills

Corona said:


> Oh that Kelly Gotch is a keeper!


oh yeah!!!:corkysm55


----------



## Gray Bear

Ok, I will give it a shot from memory. Hopefully someone wrote it down!

"From the rugged shores and woodlands, to the north it's history
Of copper mines and iron ore, the great lakes fisheries
To the farm lands of the southern counties, well look around my friend
It all awaits the sporstmen, in the state of Michigan

And sometimes when the moon brings out the diamonds in the snow
And the stillness of the forest lies encased in artic cold
The wind might whisper through the trees, listen if you can
It tells you of the beauty in this state of Michigan"

Always got a good feeling singing that song. Put you right in the mood to relax, sit back, and watch.


----------



## hungry hunter

not to hijack the thread but does anyone recall the name of the song that fred trost practical sportsman started with?


----------



## vgawel

the kicker band sang that, i remember going and eating pizza and watching them at the spratt tavern when i was little with my parents, the singer used to hunt at our farm in northern michigan


----------



## Fur-minator

kbkrause said:


> Here you go http://www.mucc.org/mood/theme.php you can download the theme song and the Michigan Man song they play at the end...


 
This will take you to th Michigan Out-Of-Doors site.

I think the thread starter and myself are looking for the original song from Fred's show.


----------



## mkelly619

As far as I can tell...Grey Bear nailed it.


----------



## skyhawk1

he was real close, had to listen to it twice to figure it out. I'm a former karaoke host and i used to listen to songs, start & stop, and write the lyrics so i could learn them.

"From the rugged shores and woodlands, to the north's history
Of copper mines and iron ore, and the great lakes fisheries,
To the farm lands of the southern counties, we'll look around again
It all awaits the sporstmen, in the state of Michigan

And sometimes when the moon brings out the diamonds in the snow
And the stillness of the forest lies encased in artic cold
The wind might whisper through the trees, listen if you can
It tells you of the beauty in this state of Michigan"


----------



## davidshane

I liked the old theme song better!


----------



## jlcrss

Corona said:


> Oh that Kelly Gotch is a keeper!


 
Easy I got into trouble for stuff like that but yes she is.


----------



## jdawg240

Every true outdoorsman loves the feild and streams
To ------- through this land of ours in a feild of sportsmans dreams
Invite what nature holds for us her bounty never ends
will do it all togehter with the pratical sportsman
theres always a adventure no matter were we go
from our favorite hunting spot or our hotest fishing hole
Outdoor life we all can share with family and freands
will do it all toghter with the practical sportsman.

_ may have buctherd it some but I had three channels growing up and pbs was two of them!_


----------

